# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Γεννήτρια FM STEREO encoder...

## SeAfasia

Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ένα σχέδιο γεννήτριας FM Stereo encoder; :Smile: 
πχ βρήκα αυτά τα σχέδια:
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...atic.php?id=99 και αυτό λόγου χάρη:
http://home.telkomsa.net/jeanward/fm_stereo.html
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## moutoulos

Δες και αυτό ...

----------


## SeAfasia

καλό...θα το συνδυάσω με αυτό:
http://pira.cz/entx2.htm



> Δες και αυτό ...

----------


## aris k

Γρηγορη εκανες  τιποτα  με πλακετα  για την γεννητρια ?

----------


## moutoulos

ΠΜ ......

----------


## NOE

η veronica που έβαλες στο πρώτο λινκ είναι πολυυυυυυύ παλιά αλλά φημισμένη,

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι ξέρω ΝΟΕ,απλά ψάχνω ένα σχέδιο καλό και βατό απο μεριά υλικών τι προτείνεις;




> η veronica που έβαλες στο πρώτο λινκ είναι πολυυυυυυύ παλιά αλλά φημισμένη,



Υ.Γ
Εδώ έχει ένα κάρο από δαύτες:
http://circuit-zone.com/schematics.p...tereo_encoders

----------


## NOE

δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο να προτείνω δυστυχώς γιατί έχει μια δεκαετία που σταμάτησα να παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις. Αυτές που αποτελούνται από ένα ολοκληρωμένο ΒΗ, ΒΑ, NJM κτλ δεν κάνουν αν θες κάτι καλό, κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει με το ΒΗ1415 αλλά απογοητευτηκα.

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ster...r/elek_sch.gif

απο το παλιό καλό ελέκτορ




> δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο να προτείνω δυστυχώς γιατί έχει μια δεκαετία που σταμάτησα να παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις. Αυτές που αποτελούνται από ένα ολοκληρωμένο ΒΗ, ΒΑ, NJM κτλ δεν κάνουν αν θες κάτι καλό, κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει με το ΒΗ1415 αλλά απογοητευτηκα.

----------


## SRF

Από όσες αναφέρθηκαν 2 είναι άξιες λόγου! Η μία είναι αυτή που έβαλε ο moutoulos η άλλη η πρωτη πρώτη σε λινκ! Υπάρχει και άλλη αλλά να ψάξω κάπου μήπως βρω το σχέδιο μετά από 30+ έτη! Αν το βρω θα το βάλω εδώ...

----------


## spyart

Αυτή την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## savnik

> *Αυτή την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;*



Η πρώτη μου γεννήτρια στέρεο το 1978 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) από την Τεχνική Εκλογή.

----------


## chip

Δεν είναι το 78 αλλά το 1981 ή 1982

----------


## SRF

Παίδες αυτή είναι η ΣΧΕΔΟΝ εξαιρετικη της   NUOVA ELETTRONICA του 1978! Που "αναδημοσίευσε" μεταγενέστερα Η ΤΕ (1982-1983) και από όπου είναι τα σκαναρισμένα αρχεία!!!  
Με μερικές αλλαγές, κάποιες σημαντικε΄ς ... ως βελτιώσεις... αυτή η γεννήτρια ήταν ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!!! ΚΑι "ποθητή" ως τελικά γνωστή για το στέρεο κάποιου που έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκης για την ποιότητα του ΣΤΕΡΕΟ της εποχής του 78 - 85!

----------

αθικτον (19-03-14)

----------


## NOE

SRF θυμάσαι μήπως τις αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν ? 

μήπως υπάρχει το τυπωμένο να μας το σκανάρετε?

----------


## NOE

Αυτή του έλεκτορ που προαναφέρθηκε, έχει κάποια πιο ντελικάτα υλικά όπως τα xr2208, OP77 που την κάνουν λίγο πιο δύσκολη στην συγκέντρωση υλικών ίσως και λίγο πιο ακριβή.

----------


## savnik

> Δεν είναι το 78 αλλά το 1981 ή 1982



Μη ξεχνάς ότι έχουν περάσει από τότε 36 χρόνια.

----------


## spyart

Κατεβάστε από εδώ ολόκληρο το άρθρο

----------


## SeAfasia

ένα σχέδιο που βρήκα απο εδώ:
http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo

καλή και ελληνική. .....

----------

αθικτον (19-03-14), 

SRF (19-03-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτή είναι:
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ster...r/elek_sch.gif




> Αυτή του έλεκτορ που προαναφέρθηκε, έχει κάποια πιο ντελικάτα υλικά όπως τα xr2208, OP77 που την κάνουν λίγο πιο δύσκολη στην συγκέντρωση υλικών ίσως και λίγο πιο ακριβή.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω να αφήσετε το 1985 και να δοκιμάσετε μια του 2013
http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php/...ory_pathway-25

Με dds ταλαντωτή στον πιλότο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## savnik

> ένα σχέδιο που βρήκα απο εδώ:
> http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo
> 
> καλή και ελληνική. .....







> Εγώ λέω να αφήσετε το 1985 και να δοκιμάσετε μια του 2013
> http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php/...ory_pathway-25
> 
> Με dds ταλαντωτή στον πιλότο κλπ κλπ.



Μόνο η γλώσσα είναι διαφορετική.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μόνο η γλώσσα είναι διαφορετική.



οι ίδιες είναι η ελληνική είναι πιο σύγχρονη. ..σχηματικά.Στο άρθρο έχει το σχέδιο;

----------


## SRF

Ωραία αν μη τι άλλο περιγράφει την διαδικασία στερεοφωνίας για εκπομπή σε FM, αν και παρατήρησα ένα σφάλμα... στην γεννήτρια το, από κακή ρύθμιση προφανώς! Ο πιλότος του είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ αυξημένος εν σχέση με το μέγιστο του 10% (τυπικά 9%) στην μέτρηση με τον παλμογράφο. 
Κατά τα άλλα ωραία κατασκευή και παρουσίαση... Καμμία σχέση με άλλων που έχουν κατά καιρούς γράψει ότι "νόμιζαν" ότι ισχύει επειδή κάτι διαβάσαν στα αρπαχτά! Ό άνθρωπος εδώ το έχει δομήσει περιγραφικά καλά για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, και μπράβο του! 

http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καλά, τόσο πολύ σας άρεσε που βάζετε τρεις φορές το ίδιο link! :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Καλά, τόσο πολύ σας άρεσε που βάζετε τρεις φορές το ίδιο link!



Προσωπικά το έβαλα για να φαίνεται σε ποιά αναφέρομαι!!! 

κατά τα άλλα θεωρώ υπεβολή την χρήση ΔΥΟ ολοκληρωμένων  DDS για παραγωγή ανεξάρητα των 38 & 19 χιλιοκύκλων!!!

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου άρεσε που έχει δυο. Αν και νομίζω ένα τέτοιο μπορεί να βγάλει δυο διαφορετικές εξόδους. Δεν είδα καλά το datasheet.

----------


## SeAfasia

τα χρησιμοποιεί για λιγότερο φύσημα ή  κάνω λάθος; 



> Εμένα μου άρεσε που έχει δυο. Αν και νομίζω ένα τέτοιο μπορεί να βγάλει δυο διαφορετικές εξόδους. Δεν είδα καλά το datasheet.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κάτι τέτοιο. 
Το φύσημα προκύπτει από "βρώμικο" υποφέρον. Επειδή οι παλιές γεννήτριες χρησιμοποιούν λογικά κυκλώματα για παραγωγή 38ΚHz, που βγάζουν τετράγωνο παλμό, στη συνέχεια απαιτείται η παρεμβολή φίλτρων για την μετατροπή τους σε ημίτονο. Αυτά όμως εισάγουν και μετατόπιση φάσης που είναι διαφορετική στους 38 και στους 19. Με το DDS πετυχαίνει καθαρό σήμα υποφέροντος και πιλότου και συγχρονισμό στη φάση.

----------


## SeAfasia

[σωστά,αρα έξυπνα χρησιμοποιεί το δεύτερο dds για τους 19 οπότε στην έξοδο της  γεννήτριας  η διαμόρφωση θα έχει καλό διαχωρισμό καναλιών. 

Ερώτηση,limiter θα χρειάζεται;
  QUOTE=Ακρίτας;646244]Κάτι τέτοιο. 
Το φύσημα προκύπτει από "βρώμικο" υποφέρον. Επειδή οι παλιές γεννήτριες χρησιμοποιούν λογικά κυκλώματα για παραγωγή 38ΚHz, που βγάζουν τετράγωνο παλμό, στη συνέχεια απαιτείται η παρεμβολή φίλτρων για την μετατροπή τους σε ημίτονο. Αυτά όμως εισάγουν και μετατόπιση φάσης που είναι διαφορετική στους 38 και στους 19. Με το DDS πετυχαίνει καθαρό σήμα υποφέροντος και πιλότου και συγχρονισμό στη φάση.[/QUOTE]

----------


## kotsos

> Δες και αυτό ...



Αυτην ξερεις αν μπορει να μας την στειλει ετοιμη και ποσο κανει? το εχω στειλει 2-3 μαιλ και δεν απανταει!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

φτιάξε φραπέ και σχεδίασε τη στο ιγκλ καντσοφτ :Lol: 



> Αυτην ξερεις αν μπορει να μας την στειλει ετοιμη και ποσο κανει? το εχω στειλει 2-3 μαιλ και δεν απανταει!!!

----------


## sigmacom

Ο άνθρωπος την έκανε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, δεν ξέρω - αλλά και δε νομίζω να την πουλάει. 
Αν ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι για παραγωγή, θα είχε πάρει ένα DSP και θα έκανε τα πάντα εκεί (κι ακόμα περισσότερα). 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει, *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!  :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

έχει paypal μέσα στο άρθρο του επίσης η γεννήτρια  λειτουργεί εμπορικά σε τοπικούς ραδιοσταθμούς στη πόλη του.....
 :Biggrin: 



> Ο άνθρωπος την έκανε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, δεν ξέρω - αλλά και δε νομίζω να την πουλάει. 
> Αν ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι για παραγωγή, θα είχε πάρει ένα DSP και θα έκανε τα πάντα εκεί (κι ακόμα περισσότερα). 
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει, *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!

----------


## sigmacom

> έχει paypal μέσα στο άρθρο του επίσης η γεννήτρια  λειτουργεί εμπορικά σε τοπικούς ραδιοσταθμούς στη πόλη του.....



Αν το εκμεταλλεύεται εμπορικά, τότε καλό θα ήταν να προσθέσει φίλτρα στο matrix και στην έξοδο.  :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αν το εκμεταλλεύεται εμπορικά, τότε καλό θα ήταν να προσθέσει φίλτρα στο matrix και στην έξοδο.



 δλδ τι φίλτρα;

----------


## leosedf

Φίλτρο matrix, για να μην περάσει ο εκλεκτός.


 :Biggrin: 

Νομίζω δεν πουλάει πλακέτες απλά αν κάποιος θέλει το pcb του το δίνει με paypal σε χαμηλή τιμή. Εντάξει μου φαίνεται πάντως για τον κόπο του.

----------


## chip

από εκπαιδευτικής άποψης πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση...
Από λειτουργικής υποθέτω θα δουλεύει καλά...
από εκεί και πέρα όμως η χρήση 2 DDS ποιο πολύ κάνει το προϊόν εντυπωσιακό παρά προσθέτει κάτι πιστεύω...
Θα μπορούσε τη σύνθεση να την κάνει με τον ίδιο το μικροελεγκτή.... ή ακόμα με κατάλληλο κρύσταλο να πάρει ακριβως 38ΚΗζ και 19ΚΗζ και όχι μία πολύ καλή προσέγγιση.... 
Φυσικά αν ήθελε κάτι πραγματικά ποιο σύχρονο θα έβαζε ένα ADC ένα DSP και ένα DAC και θα τα έκανε όλη τη σύνθεση με ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος.

----------


## SRF

> Ο άνθρωπος την έκανε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, δεν ξέρω - αλλά και δε νομίζω να την πουλάει. 
> Αν ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι για παραγωγή, θα είχε πάρει ένα DSP και θα έκανε τα πάντα εκεί (κι ακόμα περισσότερα). 
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει, *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!



Μακάρι να υπάρξουν - υπάρχουν! Θα είχαμε και πολλές λιγότερες "διαμάχες" εδώ μέσα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

νταξ...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί παίδες πιστεύω οτι  τα dac dsp και adc μπορούν να υιοθετήθουν  σαν ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα. ..
 πριν τις εισόδους της γεννήτριας. 



> από εκπαιδευτικής άποψης πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση...
> Από λειτουργικής υποθέτω θα δουλεύει καλά...
> από εκεί και πέρα όμως η χρήση 2 DDS ποιο πολύ κάνει το προϊόν εντυπωσιακό παρά προσθέτει κάτι πιστεύω...
> Θα μπορούσε τη σύνθεση να την κάνει με τον ίδιο το μικροελεγκτή.... ή ακόμα με κατάλληλο κρύσταλο να πάρει ακριβως 38ΚΗζ και 19ΚΗζ και όχι μία πολύ καλή προσέγγιση.... 
> Φυσικά αν ήθελε κάτι πραγματικά ποιο σύχρονο θα έβαζε ένα ADC ένα DSP και ένα DAC και θα τα έκανε όλη τη σύνθεση με ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος.

----------


## leosedf

H προσθήκη DDS ολοκληρωμένου με διπλή έξοδο ανεβάζει το κόστος κατά πολύ. Εγώ το προτιμώ με 2 ολοκληρωμένα.

----------


## chip

> νταξ...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί παίδες πιστεύω οτι  τα dac dsp και adc μπορούν να υιοθετήθουν  σαν ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα. ..
>  πριν τις εισόδους της γεννήτριας.



Όχι ADC, DSP και DAC είναι όλη η γεννήτρια (στο DSP γίνεται η διαμόρφωση)...  άντε και ενα διπλό τελεστικό για antialiasing στις εισόδους των ADC και ένα φιλτράκι στην έξοδο του DAC

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ..παίζει κανα σχέδιο να το καταλάβω κάπως; 



> Όχι ADC, DSP και DAC είναι όλη η γεννήτρια (στο DSP γίνεται η διαμόρφωση)...  άντε και ενα διπλό τελεστικό για antialiasing στις εισόδους των ADC και ένα φιλτράκι στην έξοδο του DAC

----------


## chip

δεν έχω κάποιο σχέδιο υπόψην μου.... αν και στο εμπόριο σίγουρα κυκλοφορούν... 
Η αλλήθεια είναι οτι σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω μια αλλα προς το παρον ασχολούμε με αλλα project... Η όλη ιστορία είναι ψηφιοποίηση των δύο καναλιών και εισαγωγή τους στο DSP, εκεί γίνεται το άθροισμα και η αφαίρεση των καναλιών (μια πρόσθεση και μια αφαίρεση είναι τίποτα για το DSP), γίνεται η παραγωγή των τιμών του ημιτόνου στα 38KHZ και στα 19ΚΗΖ με δειγματοληψία 44,1KHZ κάνουμε τη διαμόρφωση DSBSC των 38ΚΗζ με το L-R (απλό πολλαπλασιασμός.... τα DSP τον κάνουν σε ένα κύκλο  :Wink:   ) και κάνουμε scaling στα σήματα ώστε να έχουμε τα σωστά επίπεδα (9, 45, 45%) τα προσθέτουμε και τα στέλνουμε στο DAC.... 
να και έτοιμο το τμήμα του διαμορφωτή (από application note της Analog Devices)
{ generate the multiplex modulating signal }
mr2 = 0;
mr0 = 0;
mr1 = dm(LplusR); { baseband signal in mr }
my0 = dm(sin_38k); { 38 kHz carrier }
mr = mr + ar * my0 (ss); { DSB L-R with 38 kHz }
mx0 = dm(sin_19k); { 19 kHz carrier }
my0 = 0x0b85; { factor to get 9% of 19 kHz carrier }
mr = mr + mx0 * my0 (ss); { add in 9% of 19 khz pilot tone }
dm(dds_samp) = mr0; { save result LSW for next iteration }
dm(dds_samp+1) = mr1; { save result MSW for next iteration }
if mv set fl1; { input overdrive indicator }
{ reset by pressing interrupt (IRQE) }
jump main; { loop forever }

τελικά ποιο μεγάλο είναι το πρόγραμμα για να παραμετροποιήσεις τις σειριακές πόρτες και τον timer του DSP παρά το ίδιο το κυρίως πρόγραμμα....

----------


## SeAfasia

data sheet για τα dsp-dac-adc μπορείς να δώσεις λινκ;

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις ένα audio codec chip να σου κάνει τη μετατροπή?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις ένα audio codec chip να σου κάνει τη μετατροπή?



Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά για να καταλάβω, η πηγή εισόδου τι θα είναι; Πχ, αν θέλω να εκπέμπω με πηγή ηχου ένα cd player γιατί η γεννήτρια να είναι τόσο πολύπλοκη κατασκευή; Μια γεννήτρια σαν αυτή του pira ή του circuitlibr ή του elektor με ποιοτητική πηγή εισόδου πιστεύω θα έχει μια χαρά διαχωρισμό και db ήχου ανα κανάλι αν είναι σεταρισμένη σωστά. Τη δεκαετία 1980 ή και το 1990,οι ερασιτέχνες που άκουγα με ενα ραδιόκασσετοφωνο εποχής και το δέκτη της yamaha με εξωτερική κεραία που είχα και έχω ακόμη,με την απλή γεννήτρια της c&a ακούγονταν καμπάνα απο ποιότητα ήχου.Θυμάμαι τον 97 απο την Κόρινθο σκότωνε απο ήχου και διαχωρισμό. ..........

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μας κάνουν αυτά, είναι vintage πλέον. πφφ :Boo hoo!: 
Κάποιος πρέπει να πάρει το αναλογικό σου σήμα και να το κάνει δειγματοληψία (π.χ. 96KHz) και να στείλει τα δεδομένα στον dsp.


Άσχετη ερώτηση, οι DSPic κάνουν? Είναι αρκετά δυνατοί?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν μας κάνουν αυτά, είναι vintage πλέον. πφφΚάποιος πρέπει να πάρει το αναλογικό σου σήμα και να το κάνει δειγματοληψία (π.χ. 96KHz) και να στείλει τα δεδομένα στον dsp.Άσχετη ερώτηση, οι DSPic κάνουν? Είναι αρκετά δυνατοί?



https://www.microchip.com/pagehandle.../family/16bit/

----------


## chip

> Δεν μας κάνουν αυτά, είναι vintage πλέον. πφφ
> Κάποιος πρέπει να πάρει το αναλογικό σου σήμα και να το κάνει δειγματοληψία (π.χ. 96KHz) και να στείλει τα δεδομένα στον dsp.
> 
> 
> Άσχετη ερώτηση, οι DSPic κάνουν? Είναι αρκετά δυνατοί?




I LIKE VINTAGE (σαν το vintage δεν υπάρχει)

αν ο PIC έχει σειριακό Interface για σύνδεση audio codec τότε λογικά θα κάνει...

----------


## Ακρίτας

Και άμα είναι να το ρίξετε στο DSP γιατί δεν αφήνετε έναν υπολογιστή με μια (μέτρια για τα σημερινά δεδομένα) κάρτα ήχου να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά;

----------


## electron

Aυτό με την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων στις μέρες μας, πιστεύω ότι έχει καλώς ή κακώς, καταλύσει ως ένα βαθμό την έννοια των diy κατασκευών. Αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω αποτελεί μια πραγματικότητα που λέει, "τι θέλετε κι ασχολείστε με κατασκευές, πάρτε ένα καλό laptoπακι και θα έχετε έτοιμο rds και stereo", όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα.

----------


## chip

γιατί αυτό που θα φτιαχτεί για γεννήτρια θα είναι σωστό και θα κάνει καλή διαμόρφωση αφού θα έχει DAC στην κατάλληλη δειγματοληψία (μάλλον 96ΚΗz) και το ανάλογο φίλτρο εξόδου, ενώ του υπολογιστή ούτε το DAC είναι δεδομένο οτι θα πηγαίνει σε υψηλή συχνότητα ούτε το φίλτρο εξόδου είναι για τα 53ΚΗz

----------


## SRF

> νταξ...μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί παίδες πιστεύω οτι  τα *dac dsp και adc* μπορούν να υιοθετήθουν  σαν ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα. ..
>  πριν τις εισόδους της γεννήτριας.



Πιθανολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς την χρήση αυτών όλων (με άλλη σειρά) ως προς το να σχεδιαστη μιά στερεογεννήτρια! Αν βάλεις όλα αυτά... ΠΡΙΝ τις εισόδους της... στερεογεννήτριας, πιθανώς θα επιχειρείς να αναγάγεις σε "τετραφωνική" την γεννήτρια!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kotsos

> Ο άνθρωπος την έκανε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς, δεν ξέρω - αλλά και δε νομίζω να την πουλάει. 
> Αν ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι για παραγωγή, θα είχε πάρει ένα DSP και θα έκανε τα πάντα εκεί (κι ακόμα περισσότερα). 
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει, *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!



Τι εννοεις φιλε  sigmacom  με το  ''Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!''  ??????


Ειναι κακο να την αγορασω ετοιμη απο το να βγαλω τα ματια μου να τη φτιαξω και αν  θα δουλεψει σωστα ????

Σου ειπε καποιος οτι ειμαι εκπαιδευτικος ????????

----------


## chip

> Aυτό με την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων στις μέρες μας, πιστεύω ότι έχει καλώς ή κακώς, καταλύσει ως ένα βαθμό την έννοια των diy κατασκευών. Αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω αποτελεί μια πραγματικότητα που λέει, "τι θέλετε κι ασχολείστε με κατασκευές, πάρτε ένα καλό laptoπακι και θα έχετε έτοιμο rds και stereo", όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα.



Αυτό εμένα μάλλον δεν με αγγίζει αφού υποστηρίζω το vintage... 
αλλά γιατί να μην  μιλάμε για vintage dsp? με AD1849 ADC, ADSP2101 DSP, 27C64 EPROM, TDA1543 DAC και δύο τσιπάκια NE5532 για τελεστικούς? (και ένα 7805 για 5V τροφοδοσία)
(μηδέν SMD εξαρτήματα αφού και το ADC και το DSP μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε βάση plcc και να γίνουν DIP)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εντάξει. 
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς δηλαδή διδασκαλία ή ακόμα και αυτοεκπαίδευση αξίζει τον κόπο. Αν όμως θέλεις απλώς να κάνεις στέρεο τον ερασιτεχνικό σου σταθμό καθαρίζεις όμορφα και ωραία με ένα κομπιουτεράκι ή φτιάχνεις 
τη VERONICA, για παράδειγμα (το πρώτο λινκ). Κρύσταλλο στους 76 μάλλον δεν θα βρεις, θα βρεις όμως στους 38 (ebay).

----------


## sigmacom

> Τι εννοεις φιλε  sigmacom  με το  ''Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση!''  ??????
> 
> 
> Ειναι κακο να την αγορασω ετοιμη απο το να βγαλω τα ματια μου να τη φτιαξω και αν  θα δουλεψει σωστα ????
> 
> Σου ειπε καποιος οτι ειμαι εκπαιδευτικος ????????



Τι εννοείς φίλε *kotsos*? 
Γιατί να μην την αγοράσεις άμα θες, και γιατί να παίζει ρόλο αν είσαι εκπαιδευτικός ή όχι? Εμένα τι λόγος μου πέφτει γι' αυτό?  :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1: 

Όταν έγραψα "_Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει,_ *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση! "* απευθυνόμουν στον A.G. που σχεδίασε και παρουσίασε την εν λόγω γεννήτρια για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς όπως είπε. Ένας άνθρωπος με μεράκι να ετοιμάσει κάτι τέτοιο για να εμπνεύσει παιδιά του Λυκείου, αξίζει μόνο μπράβο και μακάρι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν κι αυτόν. 

Θεώρησες ότι απευθυνόμουν σε σένα? Γιατί?

----------


## kotsos

> Τι εννοείς φίλε *kotsos*? 
> Γιατί να μην την αγοράσεις άμα θες, και γιατί να παίζει ρόλο αν είσαι εκπαιδευτικός ή όχι? Εμένα τι λόγος μου πέφτει γι' αυτό?     
> 
> Όταν έγραψα "_Επί τη ευκαιρία, αν μας διαβάζει,_ *ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα στην εκπαίδευση! "* απευθυνόμουν στον A.G. που σχεδίασε και παρουσίασε την εν λόγω γεννήτρια για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς όπως είπε. Ένας άνθρωπος με μεράκι να ετοιμάσει κάτι τέτοιο για να εμπνεύσει παιδιά του Λυκείου, αξίζει μόνο μπράβο και μακάρι να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν κι αυτόν. 
> 
> Θεώρησες ότι απευθυνόμουν σε σένα? Γιατί?



Ναι,θεώρησα ότι απευθυνόσουν σε εμενα,φαινεται και σαν ειρωνεια προς τους εκπαιδευτικόυς αν το διαβασεις διαφορετικα!! Δεν ειμαι εκπαιδευτικός ουτε ηθελα ποτε να γινω.

Οπως και να εχει, εγω μαλλον καταλαβα λαθος.

----------


## kotsos

> Aυτό με την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων στις μέρες μας, πιστεύω ότι έχει καλώς ή κακώς, καταλύσει ως ένα βαθμό την έννοια των diy κατασκευών. Αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω αποτελεί μια πραγματικότητα που λέει, "τι θέλετε κι ασχολείστε με κατασκευές, πάρτε ένα καλό laptoπακι και θα έχετε έτοιμο rds και stereo", όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα.




Εννοει να τρεχει το breakaway broadcast?    αν λεει αυτο νομιζω θελει και καλη καρτα ηχου αυτο στα 192Khz!!

----------


## electron

> Εννοει να τρεχει το breakaway broadcast?    αν λεει αυτο νομιζω θελει και καλη καρτα ηχου αυτο στα 192Khz!!



Βασικά είχα στο μυαλό μου το stereo tool, αλλά και το breakaway ανάλογη δουλειά κάνει. Όσο για τους 192hkz, μπορεί να τους παράξει ακόμα και ένα laptop με onboard ήχο.

----------


## leosedf

> I LIKE VINTAGE (σαν το vintage δεν υπάρχει)



Τα vintage συμπεριλαμβάνουν και ΤΡΙΧΕΣ όμως :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

σωστά κατάλαβες srf απλά  εχω μείνει στα παλιά αλλά επειδή δεν εχω κάποιο σχέδιο του μπλόκ για τη σειρά των dac dsp και adc μπερδεύτηκα ....

πάντως ας ανεβάσουν οι  τα παιδιά που πρότειναν  αυτή τη τύπου γεννήτρια ένα σχέδιο μπλοκ να  καταλάβω και εγώ. ...

Πληροφοριακά μισώ το προγραμματισμό αλλά μου αρέσει η σύνθεση ηλεκτρονικών  σχεδίων οπότε θα καταλάβω  τι εννουν τα απο πανω παιδιά. .. :Lol: 



> Πιθανολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς την χρήση αυτών όλων (με άλλη σειρά) ως προς το να σχεδιαστη μιά στερεογεννήτρια! Αν βάλεις όλα αυτά... ΠΡΙΝ τις εισόδους της... στερεογεννήτριας, πιθανώς θα επιχειρείς να αναγάγεις σε "τετραφωνική" την γεννήτρια!!!

----------


## sigmacom

> Ναι,θεώρησα ότι απευθυνόσουν σε εμενα,φαινεται και σαν ειρωνεια προς τους εκπαιδευτικόυς αν το διαβασεις διαφορετικα!! Δεν ειμαι εκπαιδευτικός ουτε ηθελα ποτε να γινω.
> Οπως και να εχει, εγω μαλλον καταλαβα λαθος.



Όχι, όχι, απευθύνομουν στον A.G. και τον επαινώ! Μακάρι όταν πήγαινα εγώ Λύκειο να είχα τέτοιους καθηγητές!  :Thumbup1: 






> Aυτό με την ψηφιοποίηση των πάντων στις μέρες μας, πιστεύω ότι έχει καλώς ή κακώς, καταλύσει ως ένα βαθμό την έννοια των diy κατασκευών. Αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω αποτελεί μια πραγματικότητα που λέει, "τι θέλετε κι ασχολείστε με κατασκευές, πάρτε ένα καλό laptoπακι και θα έχετε έτοιμο rds και stereo", όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα.



Γιάννη, είχα τον ίδιο προβληματισμό κάποτε: Ποιό είναι το σύνορο του "*DIY*" με το "*non-DIY*"? 

Αν υπάρχει σε μια κατασκευή ένα DSP ή ένα FPGA, γιατί να το καθιστά "*non-DIY*"? Με αυτή τη λογική ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι "*DIY*", καθώς ακόμα και στις απλές κατασκευές θα έπρεπε να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας και τις λυχνίες και τα τρανζίστορ και το ΝΕ555 - μη σας πω θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε εξόρυξη κάρβουνου να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας ακόμα και τις αντιστάσεις που βάζουμε. 

Τελικά κατέληξα ότι για μένα "*DIY*" σημαίνει να φτιάξεις κάτι μόνος σου. Οτιδήποτε "κάτι", που σε αντίθετη περίπτωση (π.χ. δεν έχεις γνώσεις / υλικά / εργαλεία) θα έπρεπε να πας να αγοράσεις έτοιμο. 
Θα είναι ένα τελικό προϊόν? Θα είναι ένα μεμονωμένο εξάρτημα, ένα γρανάζι, μια δίοδος γαληνίτη? Δεν υπάρχουν καλούπια. Ότι έφτιαξες μόνος σου και δεν το αγόρασες έτοιμο, είναι "*DIY*".

Δεν αγοράσες μια έτοιμη ψηφιακή στερεογεννήτρια, αλλά έκατσες και σχεδιάσες το κύκλωμα, επέλεξες τα υλικά, το κατασκευάσεις και εγράψεις τον κώδικα του DSP? Είναι "*DIY*".
Κάποιος άλλος σου έδωσε έτοιμα τα σχέδια και τον κώδικα, και εσύ απλά έκατσες και το έφτιαξες και το προγραμμάτισες? Για μένα εξακολουθεί να είναι "*DIY*". 
Έκατσες σχεδίασες δικό σου DSP και το τύπωσες με φωτολιθογραφία στο σπίτι? Πρέπει να γνωριστείς με αυτόν --> link  :Biggrin:

----------

SRF (20-03-14)

----------


## chip

κάτι σαν αυτό.... τώρα άλλος μπορεί να βάλει ποιο σύγχρονο DSP... κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να κάνει όλη την ξηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος με τσιπάκια CMOS CD4XXX  :Smile:  και να γεμίσει δύο πλακέτες....

επίσης κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μην οδηγούσε DAC αλλά ένα DDS και να έκανε απευθείας παραγωγή με ψηφιακή μέθοδο της συχνότητας εκπομπής... (πχ 100,5ΜΗz)... φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο θα απαιτούσε κάποια σχετικά μικρή τροποποίηση στο πρόγραμμα του DSP.

----------


## chip

> Βασικά είχα στο μυαλό μου το stereo tool, αλλά και το breakaway ανάλογη δουλειά κάνει. Όσο για τους 192hkz, μπορεί να τους παράξει ακόμα και ένα laptop με onboard ήχο.



και μετά τα 192ΚΗζ σε ποιά συχνότητα είναι το φίλτρο? ή δεν έχει καθόλου φίλτρο?
Αν είναι στα 20ΚΗz είναι κάτω από την προδιαγραφή για FM stereo modulation αν είναι πάνω από τα 53ΚHz (πχ στα 96ΚΗz που είναι το μισό των 192) τότε η έξοδος θα παράγει και πράγματα που θα φτάνουν και θα εκπαίμπονται (αν και δεν ακούγονται) από τον πομπό που είναι εκτός των προδιαγραφών εκπομπής....

----------


## SeAfasia

έτσι. .έτσι

στακα να δω τα pdf τους




> κάτι σαν αυτό.... τώρα άλλος μπορεί να βάλει ποιο σύγχρονο DSP... κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να κάνει όλη την ξηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος με τσιπάκια CMOS CD4XXX  και να γεμίσει δύο πλακέτες....
> 
> επίσης κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μην οδηγούσε DAC αλλά ένα DDS και να έκανε απευθείας παραγωγή με ψηφιακή μέθοδο της συχνότητας εκπομπής... (πχ 100,5ΜΗz)... φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο θα απαιτούσε κάποια σχετικά μικρή τροποποίηση στο πρόγραμμα του DSP.

----------


## electron

> Γιάννη, είχα τον ίδιο προβληματισμό κάποτε: Ποιό είναι το σύνορο του "*DIY*" με το "*non-DIY*"? 
> 
> Αν υπάρχει σε μια κατασκευή ένα DSP ή ένα FPGA, γιατί να το καθιστά "*non-DIY*"? Με αυτή τη λογική ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι "*DIY*", καθώς ακόμα και στις απλές κατασκευές θα έπρεπε να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας και τις λυχνίες και τα τρανζίστορ και το ΝΕ555 - μη σας πω θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε εξόρυξη κάρβουνου να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας ακόμα και τις αντιστάσεις που βάζουμε. 
> 
> Τελικά κατέληξα ότι για μένα "*DIY*" σημαίνει να φτιάξεις κάτι μόνος σου. Οτιδήποτε "κάτι", που σε αντίθετη περίπτωση (π.χ. δεν έχεις γνώσεις / υλικά / εργαλεία) θα έπρεπε να πας να αγοράσεις έτοιμο. 
> Θα είναι ένα τελικό προϊόν? Θα είναι ένα μεμονωμένο εξάρτημα, ένα γρανάζι, μια δίοδος γαληνίτη? Δεν υπάρχουν καλούπια. Ότι έφτιαξες μόνος σου και δεν το αγόρασες έτοιμο, είναι "*DIY*".
> 
> Δεν αγοράσες μια έτοιμη ψηφιακή στερεογεννήτρια, αλλά έκατσες και σχεδιάσες το κύκλωμα, επέλεξες τα υλικά, το κατασκευάσεις και εγράψεις τον κώδικα του DSP? Είναι "*DIY*".
> Κάποιος άλλος σου έδωσε έτοιμα τα σχέδια και τον κώδικα, και εσύ απλά έκατσες και το έφτιαξες και το προγραμμάτισες? Για μένα εξακολουθεί να είναι "*DIY*". 
> Έκατσες σχεδίασες δικό σου DSP και το τύπωσες με φωτολιθογραφία στο σπίτι? Πρέπει να γνωριστείς με αυτόν --> link



Στέλιο αυτή η άποψη που παραθέτεις είναι σωστή και αντικατοπτρίζει από άλλη οπτική γωνία το θέμα. Εγώ πάλι έθιξα την DIY κατασκευή, από την άποψη ότι κάποτε έπρεπε να δώσεις προσοχή αποκλειστικά στο hardware της κατασκευής, π.χ για να βρεις τα κατάλληλα TTL ολοκληρωμένα, τον κρύσταλλο κλπ εξαρτήματα που απάρτιζαν ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα. Σήμερα αυτό που μετρά σε μεγάλο βαθμό και αποτελεί την ψυχή του κυκλώματος, είναι αν έχεις γράψει σωστά τον κώδικά σου στον επεξεργαστή.
Υπό αυτή την έννοια φεύγουμε από την εικόνα που η δικιά μας γενιά και περισσότερο οι παλαιότεροι από εμάς συνάδελφοι, γνώριζαν για τον ηλεκτρονικό, ο οποίος σήμερα πρέπει να είναι πρωτίστως ένας καλός γνώστης κάποιου κώδικα-γλώσσας προγραμματισμού.

----------


## electron

> και μετά τα 192ΚΗζ σε ποιά συχνότητα είναι το φίλτρο? ή δεν έχει καθόλου φίλτρο?
> Αν είναι στα 20ΚΗz είναι κάτω από την προδιαγραφή για FM stereo modulation αν είναι πάνω από τα 53ΚHz (πχ στα 96ΚΗz που είναι το μισό των 192) τότε η έξοδος θα παράγει και πράγματα που θα φτάνουν και θα εκπαίμπονται (αν και δεν ακούγονται) από τον πομπό που είναι εκτός των προδιαγραφών εκπομπής....



Αυτή την στιγμή δεν είμαι σε θέση να σου απαντήσω επακριβώς στα ερωτήματα σου, πάντως θα σου πω σχετικά με το stereo tool ότι έχει ένα σωρό ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν φίλτρα και βελτιώσεις του στερεοφωνικού σήματος που θα βγεί στον αέρα.

----------


## leosedf

> Στέλιο αυτή η άποψη που παραθέτεις είναι σωστή και αντικατοπτρίζει από άλλη οπτική γωνία το θέμα. Εγώ πάλι έθιξα την DIY κατασκευή, από την άποψη ότι κάποτε έπρεπε να δώσεις προσοχή αποκλειστικά στο hardware της κατασκευής, π.χ για να βρεις τα κατάλληλα TTL ολοκληρωμένα, τον κρύσταλλο κλπ εξαρτήματα που απάρτιζαν ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα. Σήμερα αυτό που μετρά σε μεγάλο βαθμό και αποτελεί την ψυχή του κυκλώματος, είναι αν έχεις γράψει σωστά τον κώδικά σου στον επεξεργαστή.
> Υπό αυτή την έννοια φεύγουμε από την εικόνα που η δικιά μας γενιά και περισσότερο οι παλαιότεροι από εμάς συνάδελφοι, γνώριζαν για τον ηλεκτρονικό, ο οποίος σήμερα πρέπει να είναι πρωτίστως ένας καλός γνώστης κάποιου κώδικα-γλώσσας προγραμματισμού.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό το ονομάζουν εξέλιξη Γιάννη  :Lol:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ναι, αλλά αν γράψεις και ανεβάσεις έναν κώδικα DSP γαι δημιουργία στερεοφωνικού σήματος, για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι θα το δούν, σε άλλους θα αρέσει, σε άλλους όχι, κανείς όμως δεν θα μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχtό όπως με τον μπάρμπα, τον Γάλλο, που ξεκινάει την κατασκευή μιας λυχνίας με έναν...ελβετικό σουγιά. Βέβαια μετά βλέπεις ότι ο εξοπλισμός του περιλαμβάνει παπάδες.

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ διαφωνώ με την απαξίωση των παλιών αναλογικών τρόπων όχι για λόγους εξέλιξης αλλά για λόγους ευκολίας ("βάλε μωρέ ένα DSP και καθάρισες"), ιδιαίτερα όταν αναφερόμαστε σε απλές DIY κατασκευές και όχι σε επαγγελματικά συστήματα. Όχι φυσικά ότι ο ψηφιακός τρόπος είναι "εύκολος", αλλά σε κάθε έργο θα πρέπει να καθορίζουμε για ποιό λόγο ξεκινάμε αυτό το έργο και να σταθμίζουμε το μέγεθος της προσπάθειας με το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Όσο για το τί είναι "*D*o *I*t *Y*ourself" συμφωνώ με τον Στέλιο. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η βασική αρχή "*K.I.S.S*." (Keep It Simple).

----------


## electron

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό το ονομάζουν εξέλιξη Γιάννη



Κωνσταντινε σαφώς και αυτό λέγεται εξέλιξη, ωστόσο η εξέλιξη δεν ωφελεί πάντα την χαρά της χειροποίητης κατασκευής. Φαντάσου κάποτε να εκλείψουν τα κλασσικά εξαρτήματα και να αντικατασταθούν απο τα λεγόμενα smd. 
Για κάποιον που ικανοποιόταν με την κατασκευη πλακέτας θα ηταν μια μεγάλη απογοήτευση.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ σιγά σιγά αλλάζω σε μόνο smd.

----------


## SeAfasia

> κάτι σαν αυτό.... τώρα άλλος μπορεί να βάλει ποιο σύγχρονο DSP... κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να κάνει όλη την ξηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος με τσιπάκια CMOS CD4XXX  και να γεμίσει δύο πλακέτες....
> 
> επίσης κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μην οδηγούσε DAC αλλά ένα DDS και να έκανε απευθείας παραγωγή με ψηφιακή μέθοδο της συχνότητας εκπομπής... (πχ 100,5ΜΗz)... φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο θα απαιτούσε κάποια σχετικά μικρή τροποποίηση στο πρόγραμμα του DSP.



το datasheet του NE5532:http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne5532.pdf

βρήκα αυτό το απλό κύκλωμα απο το ελέκτορ το οποίο είναι ενδεικτικό σαν low pass filter για left-right channel σαν αρχή....αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με οκ;

http://s.eeweb.com/members/extreme_c...1366830112.PNG

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ναι, είναι ένα low pass φίλτρο αλλά, αν θελεις την άποψή μου, εφόσον αποφασίσεις να ασχοληθείς με μια τέτοια σχεδίαση αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο που θα σε απασχολήσει. Το πιο σημαντικό μέρος του κυκλώματος είναι το DSP και από εκεί θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις. Όσο για το 5532 μή σε προβληματίζει, μπορεί άνετα να αντικατασταθεί και από άλλους τελεστικούς, όπως το TL072.

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ Ακρίτας,για dsp τι προτείνεις;




> Ναι, είναι ένα low pass φίλτρο αλλά, αν θελεις την άποψή μου, εφόσον αποφασίσεις να ασχοληθείς με μια τέτοια σχεδίαση αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο που θα σε απασχολήσει. Το πιο σημαντικό μέρος του κυκλώματος είναι το DSP και από εκεί θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις. Όσο για το 5532 μή σε προβληματίζει, μπορεί άνετα να αντικατασταθεί και από άλλους τελεστικούς, όπως το TL072.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ευχαριστώ Ακρίτας,για dsp τι προτείνεις;



Κώστα, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου. Σίγουρα όμως κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ θα μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## SeAfasia

no probe dude,δεν με αγχώνει απλά εγώ είμαι λίγο vintage και diy με απλά σχέδια τα οποία είναι απλά και λειτουργικά.
Να ένα με tl072:http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_lqEOrSoGa...i-circuit1.gif




> Κώστα, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου. Σίγουρα όμως κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ θα μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## chip

το κύκλωμα με το ne5532 είναι RIAA preamplifier που δημοσιευθηκε στο Ελεκτορ ιουλίου-αυγούστου του 2006

----------


## SeAfasia

αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι....




> το κύκλωμα με το ne5532 είναι RIAA preamplifier που δημοσιευθηκε στο Ελεκτορ ιουλίου-αυγούστου του 2006

----------


## SeAfasia

ερώτησεις:
ο xtal στον veronica είναι 76khz με τι μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί;
επίσης ο διακόπτης που έχει ο μεγάλος για το mono-stereo είναι on-off-on;
όπως βλέπω απο το σχέδιο η τροφοδοσία είναι συμμετρική απο +12 έως -12volt (μέγιστο +15 έως -15volt);
Με την τάση οκ,πόσα mA θέλει περίπου;
Θέλω να βάλω ένα led για την ένδειξη mono-stereo απο οτι καταλαβαίνω θα μπει στον διακόπτη στα ποδαράκια του 4027,σωστά;
Για την συμμετρική τροφοδοσία έχω βρει τα datasheet των ολοκληρωμένων για να δω ποιά ποδαράκια θα πάρουν το + και ποιά το - βέβαια μελετάω και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας και βλέπω τις "πίστες" πως συνδέονται οπότε θα το έχω σαν μπούσουλα όταν θα ξεκινήσω το σχεδιασμό της πλακέτας...
ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια παίδες

----------


## SeAfasia

Λοιπόν παίδες,θα κάτσω να σχεδιάσω την veronika stereo encoder.Έτσι λοιπόν για αρχή παράγγειλα τα ic απο το ebay,το μόνο που δεν παράγγειλα ήταν το κρύσταλλο και τα τσοκ(Magnetic Core ή Radial Leads Inductor) γιατί δεν γνώριζα τις τιμές τους.Τελικά τις βρήκα σε ένα λινκ που φιλοξενεί το rdvv και είδα ότι για το κρύσταλλο η τιμή είναι 7,6MHZ και για τα τσοκ 18mh και 33mh αντίστοιχα.
Θα ήθελα τη βοηθειά σας αν κάτι δεν κάνω ή δε λέω σωστά... :Smile:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Επανήλθα μετά από ολιγοήμερη απουσία.

Το κρύσταλλο είναι 76 KHz και δεν θα το βρεις. Μπορείς να βρεις όμως 38 KHz στο παγκόσμιο ψιλικατζήδικο. Θα χρειαστεί τροποποίηση στο κύκλωμα. Επειδή με το datasheet του 74LS390 δεν βγάζω άκρη περιμένω να έρθει η δική μου παραγγελία και να πειραματιστώ λίγο. Τα πηνία μπορούν να τυλιχτούν επάνω σε FT-43-.......

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ...ο κρύσταλλος δεν  είναι  76.000khz;Άρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος στη μετατροπή  είναι 7,6mhz;
Τα πηνία τα βρήκα στο ψιλικατζιδικο το ένα ακριβώς στα 33mh το άλλο στα 20mhz δλδ μικρή απόκλιση νομίζω γιατί στο σημείο που  βρίσκονται  δεν  υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Τι δε βγάζεις άκρη από το data sheet του 74LS390; 
Ερώτηση:το ft-43 είναι τι;



> Επανήλθα μετά από ολιγοήμερη απουσία.
> 
> Το κρύσταλλο είναι 76 KHz και δεν θα το βρεις. Μπορείς να βρεις όμως 38 KHz στο παγκόσμιο ψιλικατζήδικο. Θα χρειαστεί τροποποίηση στο κύκλωμα. Επειδή με το datasheet του 74LS390 δεν βγάζω άκρη περιμένω να έρθει η δική μου παραγγελία και να πειραματιστώ λίγο. Τα πηνία μπορούν να τυλιχτούν επάνω σε FT-43-.......

----------


## Ακρίτας

> οκ...ο κρύσταλλος δεν  είναι  76.000khz;Άρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος στη μετατροπή  είναι 7,6mhz;
> ΤΤι δε βγάζεις άκρη από το data sheet του 74LS390; 
> Ερώτηση:το ft-43 είναι τι;



Κώστα, *KAI* ο κρύσταλλος δεν είναι 76.000KHz αλλά 76ΚHz *KAI* λάθος στη μετατροπή κάνεις γιατί τότε θα ήταν 76MHz  :Smile: . Αν υποθέτω σωστά διαβάζεις σε κάποιο λινκ που δίνει το σχέδιο της VERONIKA:  "76.000 KHz". Στο αγγλοσαξωνικό σύστημα η τελεία έχει τη θέση της δεκαδικής υποδιαστολής και το κόμμα υποδηλώνει τις χιλιάδες. Ανάποδα από μας δηλαδή. 

Το FT-43-... είναι τυποποιημένη σειρά πυρήνων με μορφή δαχτυλιδιού που μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε και να κατασκευάσουμε πηνία.

Στο 74LS390 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν κάνει διαίρεση διά του 2 ή διά του 4. Όπως και να έχει το θέμα με ένα κρύσταλλο 38KHz που μπορούμε να βρούμε η δουλειά γίνεται, στην ανάγκη μέ άλλα ολοκληρωμένα.

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ......
38αρι κρύσταλλο έχω όσον αφορά τα τσοκ-πηνία υπαρχουν στο ebay για το ft-53- μπορείς να μου δώσεις link;
Για το ic θα κοιτάξω το manual και θα σου πω,μαλλον δια δυο πρέπει να κάνει....θα δω.
Πανω κάτω όλα τα σχέδια γεννήτριας ιδια φιλοσοφία με την veronica έχουν,εν τω μεταξύ μου απάντησαν απο elektor με email οτι δεν εχουν πλέον προς πώληση την δικιά τους 
γεννήτρια......γιατί είναι παλιο σχέδιο! !!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Για μικρού μεγέθους πηνία (mH) μπορείς να βρεις πυρήνες FT-43-37 η FT-43-50. Το 43 είναι ο τύπος του υλικού (υπάρχουν και άλλοι) και τα 37, 50 είναι εκατοστά της ίντσας. Μετά πηγαίνεις εδώ: http://www.66pacific.com/calculators/toroid_calc.aspx  και υπολογίζεις το πηνίο που θέλεις. Για 33 και 20 mH βέβαια βγάζει κάπως ...πολλές σπείρες.  Οι πυρήνες είναι κοινό υλικό. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη τους παίρνω από το RADIO 741.

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ....
τι προτείνεις πανω στο σχέδιο της συγκεκριμένης για τυχόν αλλαγές;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Όταν θα παραλάβω τα 74LS390 θα το κυττάξω. Άν ο ρόλος του είναι να υποδιπλασιάζει τους 76KHz του ταλαντωτή τότε απλώς παραλείπεται.

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ...δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να παραλειφθεί
τεσπα θσ δω αύριο το μανουαλ τού στη δουλειά και τα ξαναλεμε. ...ανεβάζοντας σχηματικό οκ;



> Όταν θα παραλάβω τα 74LS390 θα το κυττάξω. Άν ο ρόλος του είναι να υποδιπλασιάζει τους 76KHz του ταλαντωτή τότε απλώς παραλείπεται.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ορίστε και μια προτεινόμενη τροποποίηση της VERONICA. Τα 74LS...φεύγουν και αντικαθίστανται από ένα CD4001 με κρύσταλλο στους 38KHz. Το κύκλωμα με τα CD4001 και CD4027 δοκιμάστηκε και απέδωσε καλώς. :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

εππππ......αρχηγέ! !!
πως το δοκίμασες; 
Μπορείς να αριθμίσες τα ποδαρακια του CD4001 κάπως καλύτερα;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κατασκευή σε breadboard και έλεγχος με παλμογράφο. Τώρα, τα ποδαράκια δεν μπορούσα να τα βάλω στο συγκεκριμένο σχεδιαστικό εργαλείο που έφτιαξα την εικόνα. Πάντως είναι εύκολο. Βρίσκεις το datasheet του 4001 και χρησιμοποιείς όποιες από τις 4 πύλες σε βολεύει. Το Vdd (+) είναι το 14 και το V(-) είναι το 7.

----------


## SRF

Το 74xx390 είναι ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ διπλός διαιρέτης (ίδιος με το παλαιότερο 74LS90, που ήταν και σαν θέμα στις εξετάσεις για το ΥΠΕΞ την δεκαετία του 90) που συνδεσμολογείται πανεύκολα για δια 5 και δια 10! Όπως είναι συνδεσμολογημένος ισχύει το δια 10, σε κάθε ανεξάρτητο σκέλος του οπότε διαρεί συνολικά δια 100, δηλαδή στην έξοδο στο πόδι 13 στο σχέδιο δίνει 76KHz!!! 

 

Η τιμή του κρυστάλλου που φαίνεται ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ!!! Αν βάλετε 76KHz εκεί, δεν θα κάνει τίποτα από απλά έναν θόρυβο η γεννήτρια στην  τελική έξοδο, με συχνότητα 760 ΚΥΚΛΩΝ!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Γι' αυτό έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω τί γίνεται στο 390 και δεν έβγαζα άκρη. Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι με το 4001 τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο απλά. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει όμως είναι πώς γίνεται να βγαίνει 38KHz  στα ποδαράκια 14 και 15 και 19KHz στο 2 του 4027 με clock 38KHz.

----------


## SRF

> Ορίστε και μια προτεινόμενη τροποποίηση της VERONICA. Τα 74LS...φεύγουν και αντικαθίστανται από ένα CD4001 με κρύσταλλο στους 38KHz. Το κύκλωμα με τα CD4001 και CD4027 δοκιμάστηκε και απέδωσε καλώς.



"Ακρίτα" μέτρησες δηλαδή στο πόδι 15 ή 14 του 4027 και βρήκες 38KHz ??? ΜΕ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ των 38KHz στο 4001, σε αυτό το κύκλωμα?  :Confused1:  

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις 19KHz στα 15 & 14, και 9.5KHz στο 2 !!! 

Ο μόνος τρόπς να ισχύει είναι να έπαιρνες την δεύτερη αρμονική ταλάντωση από το 4001!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> "Ακρίτα" μέτρησες δηλαδή στο πόδι 15 ή 14 του 4027 και βρήκες 38KHz ??? ΜΕ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ των 38KHz στο 4001, σε αυτό το κύκλωμα?  
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις 19KHz στα 15 & 14, και 9.5KHz στο 2 !!! 
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπς να ισχύει είναι να έπαιρνες την δεύτερη αρμονική ταλάντωση από το 4001!!!



Και όμώς!!! Με συχνόμετρο και παλμογράφο.

----------


## SRF

> Και όμώς!!! Με συχνόμετρο και παλμογράφο.



 Στο... 13 του 4027 είδες 38KHz και στα 14 & 15 πάλι τα 38KHz ???????? !!!! 

Για δώσε ακριβώς την συνδεσμολογία του 4027 γιατί όπως το έχεις ούτε κάν στο 2 δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις έξοδο κάτι, αν δεν συνδέσεις πάρέα με ένα από τα 14 ή 15 το πόδι 3!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Με στέλνεις ξανά στο υπόγειο. για τα 14, 15 και 2 είναι πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας.

----------


## SRF

> *Με στέλνεις ξανά στο υπόγειο*. για τα 14, 15 και 2 είναι πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας.



Κάνε μου την χάρη, γιατί το ψυχιατρείο είναι αρκετά μακρύτερα για εμένα!!!  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εντάξει, το 3 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο με το 15 όπως στο σχέδιο της γεννήτριας και έχω έξοδο και στο 2 και στο 1. 

Το ξανακύτταξα. 
Στα 14 και 15 έχω 38 και στα 1 και 2, 19. Η λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι ο κρύσταλλος δουλεύει στη δεύτερη αρμονική, γιατί αν κατεβάσω την τάση κάτω από τα 6V περίπου οι συχνότητες πεύτουν στο μισό. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ 38 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ 13; Ίσως το επιπλέον φορτίο από το probe του παλμογράφου να επαναφέρει τον κρύσταλλο στη θεμελιώδη. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω όργανο διπλού ίχνους για να παρακολουθώ συγχρόνως και κάποια άλλη έξοδο. Πάντως το κύκλωμα φαίνεται σταθερό και τα τετράγωνα είναι καθαρά και συμμετρικά.

----------


## SeAfasia

όταν έλεγα στο ποστ #84 για το κρύσταλλο είχα δίκιο;





> Το 74xx390 είναι ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ διπλός διαιρέτης (ίδιος με το παλαιότερο 74LS90, που ήταν και σαν θέμα στις εξετάσεις για το ΥΠΕΞ την δεκαετία του 90) που συνδεσμολογείται πανεύκολα για δια 5 και δια 10! Όπως είναι συνδεσμολογημένος ισχύει το δια 10, σε κάθε ανεξάρτητο σκέλος του οπότε διαρεί συνολικά δια 100, δηλαδή στην έξοδο στο πόδι 13 στο σχέδιο δίνει 76KHz!!! 
> 
>  
> 
> Η τιμή του κρυστάλλου που φαίνεται ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ!!! Αν βάλετε 76KHz εκεί, δεν θα κάνει τίποτα από απλά έναν θόρυβο η γεννήτρια στην  τελική έξοδο, με συχνότητα 760 ΚΥΚΛΩΝ!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δίκιο είχες!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

ξέρεις τι,δεν έχω παλμογράφο αλλά αν δεις το data sheet κάπου το λέει για διπλό διαιρέτη αν και το CD4001 είναι και αυτό παλίο ic τεσπα :Biggrin: 
τώρα όσον αφορά το σχέδιο της veronica μήπως χρειάζεται κάμια αλλάγη ή τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε...




> Δίκιο είχες!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Το 4001 παίρνει τη θέση του 74LS00, όχι του 74LS390. Τώρα το ότι ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος κρυστάλλου (ΑΤ38 )δουλεύει στην αρμονική του είναι ευτύχημα αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ένας άλλος κρύσταλλος θα δουλέψει έτσι. Μάλλον το αρχικό κύκλωμα είναι πιο σίγουρο. Και οι κρύσταλλοι των 7,6 MHz είναι πάμφθηνοι στο ebay. 
Πάντως όλο το απόγευμα διάβαζα για J-K flip flop. Κάτι βγήκε και από αυτό.

Όσο για τη VERONIKA, επειδή έχω σκοπό να τη φτιάξω κι' εγώ (δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με στερεογενήτριες) σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τα "αρχαία" 741 με ένα διπλό TL072 η 5532 και να προσθέσω στην έξοδο μετά το τελευταίο TL074 ένα LM386 (όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο).

----------


## SeAfasia

έτσι είναι...να σου που διάβαζες για j-k flip flop?




> Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Το 4001 παίρνει τη θέση του 74LS00, όχι του 74LS390. Τώρα το ότι ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος κρυστάλλου (ΑΤ38 )δουλεύει στην αρμονική του είναι ευτύχημα αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ένας άλλος κρύσταλλος θα δουλέψει έτσι. Μάλλον το αρχικό κύκλωμα είναι πιο σίγουρο. Και οι κρύσταλλοι των 7,6 MHz είναι πάμφθηνοι στο ebay. 
> Πάντως όλο το απόγευμα διάβαζα για J-K flip flop. Κάτι βγήκε και από αυτό.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Στο ARRL HANDBOOK και στο διαδίκτυο. Δες παραπάνω και τις αλλαγές που σκέφτομαι να κάνω στο αρχικό κύκλωμα.

----------


## SeAfasia

να ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα απο την είσοδο της γεννήτριας;
Δλδ κάποιο low-pas filter το οποίο θα παίξει το ρόλο της προέμφασης;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_broadcasting δλδ χρησιμοποιώντας κάτι τετοιο;
http://www.maximintegrated.com/app-n...ex.mvp/id/3551

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τα έχει αυτά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κύκλωμα της προέμφασης το έχει στον βρόγχο ανάδρασης των 741 (33Κ - 1.2nF) και το low pass στις εισόδους του ακουστικού σήματος (33K - 470pF).

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι τα έχει αλλά γιατί να μην βελτιωθούν με άλλα ic  να "φιλτραρετέ"ο ήχος ποιοτικότερα και καλύτερα; Ευκαιρία για samples....... :Lol: 



> Τα έχει αυτά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κύκλωμα της προέμφασης το έχει στον βρόγχο ανάδρασης των 741 (33Κ - 1.2nF) και το low pass στις εισόδους του ακουστικού σήματος (33K - 470pF).

----------


## Ακρίτας

Για να επανοθωσω. 
Το κύκλωμα που ανέβασα στο #91 είναι σαφώς λάθος. Το ότι έδινε 38KHz και 19KHz ήταν θέμα ελαττωματικού 4027. Σήμερα πήρα δυο καινούρια το ξαναδοκίμασα και η αλήθεια αποκαταστάθηκε.

Αλλά καθότι αμετανόητος και για να εξιλεωθώ για την παραπλάνηση εισηγούμαι το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με τα ίδια ολοκληρωμένα, που είναι και απλούστερο.

----------


## SeAfasia

τις αντιστάσεις 10Μ και 330Κ για  βγάλτες...
τι ενδείξεις έχεις για 38khz και 19khz στο παλμογράφο;





> Για να επανοθωσω. 
> Το κύκλωμα που ανέβασα στο #91 είναι σαφώς λάθος. Το ότι έδινε 38KHz και 19KHz ήταν θέμα ελαττωματικού 4027. Σήμερα πήρα δυο καινούρια το ξαναδοκίμασα και η αλήθεια αποκαταστάθηκε.
> 
> Αλλά καθότι αμετανόητος και για να εξιλεωθώ για την παραπλάνηση εισηγούμαι το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με τα ίδια ολοκληρωμένα, που είναι και απλούστερο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> τις αντιστάσεις 10Μ και 330Κ για  βγάλτες...



Όχι, δεν θα λειτουργήσει ο ταλαντωτής χωρίς αυτές. Το κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή - buffer  είναι φτιαγμένο και τσεκαρισμένο. Την αναστροφή και τον υποδιπλασιασμό θα τα φτιάξω τώρα και δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην λειτουργήσουν.

Έχεις στοιχεία για τα πηνία L1 και L2 από το σχέδιο της VERONICA;


Περισσότερα αργότερα...

----------


## SeAfasia

θα σου το βράδυ, υπάρχει το ενα ακριβώς το άλλο 2 μιλιαντρυ πιο πάνω. ...

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το κύκλωμα στο #111 συναρμολογήθηκε σε breadbord ολόκληρο και λειτούργησε κανονικά. Η μόνη διαφοροποίηση είναι ότι στο clock του f-f χρειάζεται μια αντίσταση 4,7 έως 10ΚΩ. Το κανονικό σχέδιο, με ακροδέκτες κλπ. αργότερα σε θεωρητικό KiCad.

----------


## SeAfasia

τα πηνία είναι 18mH και 33mH υπάρχουν στο ebay μόνο το 28mH θα γίνει 20mH





> Όχι, δεν θα λειτουργήσει ο ταλαντωτής χωρίς αυτές. Το κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή - buffer  είναι φτιαγμένο και τσεκαρισμένο. Την αναστροφή και τον υποδιπλασιασμό θα τα φτιάξω τώρα και δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην λειτουργήσουν.
> 
> Έχεις στοιχεία για τα πηνία L1 και L2 από το σχέδιο της VERONICA;
> 
> 
> Περισσότερα αργότερα...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> τα πηνία είναι 18mH και 33mH υπάρχουν στο ebay μόνο το 28mH θα γίνει 20mH



 :Confused1:  18mH ή 28mH; Ποιό είναι ποιό. 

Σχεδιάζω να κατασκευάσω τη γεννήτρια σε "modules", ώστε να υπάρχει ευελιξία αφού είναι για πειραματικούς σκοπούς.
1. Ένα κομμάτι θα είναι η γεννήτρια παλμών με τον πολυπλέκτη (4066) και τα φίλτρα.
2. Ένα κομμάτι το κύκλωμα εισόδου με την προέμφαση low pass κλπ. αυτό που έχει το σχέδιο ή κάτι άλλο.
3. Ένα κομμάτι ο αθροιστής (TL074) με μιά ακόμα βαθμίδα στην έξοδο ενδεχομένως.

----------


## SeAfasia

καλά κάνεις έτσι πρέπει....

----------

